# Help with Adobe Bridge and Raw



## BekahAura (Jan 20, 2011)

I just recently started shooting raw and I noticed that when I open the file up in Bridge it's automatically being converted to 240 px as opposed to 300 px I usually got when I shot JPEG.

I'm wondering why this is happening, and I'm a bit agitated because I spent hours retouching one photo and now the file is so small that I might have to do it over again. I'm also concerned that if I change the resolution to 300 in Bridge that the computer will just be throwing pixels where ever it feels like putting them.

I don't see any way of changing the default in Bridge, and I don't think I can change the settings on my camera. Why would a raw file have less resolution than a JPEG? 

If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## cletusjermal (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont know how to change it as a default but you can change it manually by clicking on the little blue link in the center at the bottom when you open it up with RAW.


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2011)

BekahAura said:


> I just recently started shooting raw and I noticed that when I open the file up in Bridge it's automatically being converted to 240 px as opposed to 300 px I usually got when I shot JPEG.
> 
> I'm wondering why this is happening, and I'm a bit agitated because I spent hours retouching one photo and now the file is so small that I might have to do it over again. I'm also concerned that if I change the resolution to 300 in Bridge that the computer will just be throwing pixels where ever it feels like putting them.
> 
> ...


I believe you are confusing Bridge with Camera Raw (ACR) hosted by Bridge.

If you change the ppi of an image from 240 ppi to 300 ppi the photo will get still smaller.

As cletusjermal mentioned you can set the ppi in ACR by left-clicking on the blue specifications at the middle bottom of the work space. You can also set a couple of other parameters. 

The ppi of an image is meaningless for computer display, either locally or online.

For computer or online display only the image pixel dimensions have meaning.

I recommend investing in the inexpensive book Real World Camera Raw with Adobe Photoshop CS5 

 or the version of the book that matches your version of CS.


----------



## BekahAura (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help guys.

Perhaps I will invest in that book... if I can't get what I'm looking for online. 

You're right KmH, I did mean Camera Raw. I may just keep shooting in JPEG until I know what I'm doing.

I'm completely frustrated and confused right now! On top of not understanding what I'm doing to my raw images, I just got a new Mac desktop and a new hard drive, and to say the least I'm not having a joyous conversion from my PC. Oh, and no Photoshop for the new Mac, so I'm trying to figure out GIMP too... I feel like I've wasted every moment of spare time I've had this week.

Thanks for pointing me to some useful information... and for reading my rant this week. :mrgreen:


----------



## enzodm (Jan 22, 2011)

Changing ppi does not really change your picture (nor the file size), is just an indication of how large will be the image when printed. So, nothing to worry about it. If you image is 2400 pixel wide, at 240 ppi it will be printed on 10 inches, at 300 ppi on 8 inches. The number of pixels remain the same.


----------



## bartbart85 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is the solution how to change this default setting for camera raw:  

1. Open Camera raw  (i'm using version 6.6)
2. On the right side, below the chart and various tool buttons, there is a menu bar with a small menu-button on the right side, which opens a menu. 
3. Select "Standard setting Camera Raw" (in my case the second option: "standaardinstellingen camera raw"). 
4. Change your dpi settings (bottom blue links) to the settings you like. 

Done! The next photo you open in camera raw will automatically adapt above settings you just made....


----------

